# HELLO! I'm a new member from Los Angeles!



## ApolloStaar (Sep 20, 2009)

Just wanted to say hello to everyone!

My name is Apollo and I am the brother of Arkanis(A current member).

I first got into Mantids thru my brother who gave me a small habitat with 20 baby mantids for Christmas last year. I then knew nothing bout Mantids. Over the course of the following 8 months, I saw them grow, mature, become teens, bite the heads off each other, and generally display a rather ostentatious and ferocious behaviour. I was immediately seduced.

I currently have an all white female European Mantis Religiosa. Her name is 'Little Tony'(originally we thought she was a HE). My friend Tony Belanger found her. She walked into his bar, in the middle of the afternoon. While they were waiting for deliveries, she came slowly walking in thru the open front door, with the sun glistening on behind her, just like a showdown from the old west. He called me and when I went over there to investigate, it was love at first site.

Anyways, that's my story. Nice to cyber meet you all.

-Apollo Staar


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow there from P-town Co Apollo[/SIZE]


----------



## revmdn (Sep 20, 2009)

Yo, from Philly.


----------



## agent A (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey there! My name is Alex and I'm from the wilderness of Northern Conntcticut! I am more likely to mistake a mushroom for a rock than anything else.


----------



## Rick (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## grant (Sep 20, 2009)

Howdy from Florida

Grant


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey there, Apollo... welcome to the forum!  I'm glad Arkanis got you into the hobby.  Looking forward to seeing you around on the boards!


----------



## ismart (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! :lol:


----------



## vera_renczi (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice to meet you! It's always fun to wrangle your siblings into the hobby! :lol:


----------



## cloud jaguar (Sep 20, 2009)

hi brodie!


----------



## sbugir (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome, nice story, and very pretty mantis.


----------



## d17oug18 (Sep 20, 2009)

HELLO! im doug from the LA county too! nice to see you here.


----------



## a1_collection (Sep 20, 2009)

Hello there. I am from LA too...more into the valley.


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey and welcome from Southern Ohio!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 20, 2009)

Yo Ohio here! welcome and I do love your little tale, she is sweet looking too!


----------



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to Arthropod HQ.


----------



## wero626 (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome from cali.


----------



## Opivy (Sep 20, 2009)

another so.cali =) whatsup


----------

